# Do you take Saw Palmetto and/or Biotin??



## cobalt420 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've recently started having hair thinning problems. I have PCOS and i'm fairly sure that thats a factor in whats causing it. Since I was unable to see my doctor right away (I have to wait a month.. *grumble*) I decided to do some research and start a few natural courses to try and slow what was going on with me.

If you are taking either Saw Palmetto and/or Biotin I was wondering if you could endulge me by answering a question or two -

* First - has taking either one of these suppliments had any positive effects? Thats the million dollar question - isn't it?

* Two - I've read that Saw Palmetto can increase breast size. With me - this would be an unwelcome side effect. I've got enough on my plate already Any truth to this?

* Three - what doses are you taking a day - and/or brand you prefer?

To those who are suffering with hair problems - I feel your pain. Dealing with this is truly one of the most painful symptoms because it takes away my feeling of privacy. The world can't see my ovaries but they can see my hair. Its hard to deal with-- especially since I keep reading that there is no way to reverse the loss done (but I hope they are wrong) just to keep more from happening.

** Oh and since i'm also fairly new here i'd like to wave and say hello to everyone. :batting:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 27, 2008)

I take Biotin, and I'm not sure if it's helped with hair loss or not, although I've had two surgeries nearly back to back around the first of the year and haven't had any post-operative hair loss that people commonly have. I'm a big fan of Solaray supplements so that's what I take. It's a 5000 mcg dissolvable lozenge. Lots of the people I know who have had WLS swear by it. 

I'm also a huuuuuuge fan of Nioxin products. I use the line for chemically "enhanced" (hah!) noticeably thinning hair and I figure it's working since the girl at the check out line said, "Why are you using this? Your hair's not thin." Booyah! Of course, I also wear hair extensions sometimes but that's mostly to add length, something I never seem to achieve. I recommend them if you can afford them, but they're spendy. OTOH, they do make me feel very much like Rapunzel so when I can afford them I like to have them.


----------



## cobalt420 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for replying  

Actually - i've started using Nioxin as well a month or so ago. I hope that its working. I have noticed a drop off in hair thats being shed in the shower and my hair seems a tiny bit stronger. I'm willing to take what I can get. I ordered the big bottles of cleaner & conditioner from amazon today -- hopefully i'm saving a bit over what I would if i found it in a salon.

A little while after I started using the shampoo I had a run of very bad scalp buring/itching that seems to have leveled off a bit by now. I still don't know if it was from the shampoo or not but i'm thinking it had more to do with the hair loss - since it burned the most when it was shedding the most. I'm really hoping that sensation never comes back again.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 27, 2008)

cobalt420 said:


> I've recently started having hair thinning problems. I have PCOS and i'm fairly sure that thats a factor in whats causing it. Since I was unable to see my doctor right away (I have to wait a month.. *grumble*) I decided to do some research and start a few natural courses to try and slow what was going on with me.
> 
> If you are taking either Saw Palmetto and/or Biotin I was wondering if you could endulge me by answering a question or two -



I have PCOS and yes I used to take Saw Palmetto. It did help with my hair loss. But I would also advise you to take Milk Thystle with it. It cleanses your liver which can also contribute to your hair loss.



> * First - has taking either one of these suppliments had any positive effects? Thats the million dollar question - isn't it?



Yes - some of my hair grew back. 



> * Two - I've read that Saw Palmetto can increase breast size. With me - this would be an unwelcome side effect. I've got enough on my plate already Any truth to this?



I went from a C to a B cup. Really. But when I stopped taking the herbs my boobs went back to a B cup. 



> * Three - what doses are you taking a day - and/or brand you prefer?



I used to take 1000 mgs twice a day.

I don't take those herbs anymore. For one reason - I finally found a doctor who is treating my hypothyroidism with Synthroid. I don't want to take anything that will screw with my meds either. I strongly suggest you ask your doctor to do some thyroid tests and to put you on meds if you are hypothyroid. It is very common for women with PCOS to be hypothyroid. My hair is so much thicker now. So much of it grew back. But if you are hypothyroid it is something you must stay on top up and have your thyroid tested at least every 6 months (IMO). Your levels will go up and down and your meds will need to be adjusted.

PCOS is a compliucated issue. I would suggest finding an Endocrinologist if your doctor isn't well versed in treatment.

Good luck.


----------

